
Quibi Video App Review: Sure It’s Fun but What’s the Point? - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/quibi-video-app-review-sure-its-fun-but-whats-the-point-11586775600
======
samizdis
Archived a week ago: [https://archive.is/zIO6z](https://archive.is/zIO6z)

